# Lý lịch cá xấu chúa hồ thị quỳnh nga



## baoanh151 (6 Tháng ba 2014)

Lý lịch hồ thị quỳnh nga

·  *Tên thật: *Hồ Thị Quỳnh Nga

·  *Ngày sinh: *07/09/1988

·  *Quốc gia:*Việt Nam

·  *Công ty đại diện: *Ca sĩ tự do

Sở thích: ngủ,kẹo chocolate, xem phim
Xuất thân từ một Hot Girl Hà Thành , thành viên nhóm nhạc Doremi cùng Trà My…Hồ Thị Quỳnh Nga đã tham dự Miss Au 2006 , và tên tuổi của cô được biết đến sau khi bộ phim Lập Trình Trái Tim Lên Sóng. Là ca sỹ tự do , quản lý của cô chính là mẹ của mình , có cậu em trai là Đức Anh hiện tại cũng đang theo đuổi sự nghiệp của cô.
Trải qua nhiều scandal, nhưng ho thi quynh nga vẫn và sẽ cố gắng ngày càng khẳng định mình tại showbiz. Cô đã phát hành 1 album online mang tên Sắc đẹp, năm 2012 Quỳnh Nga cũng ra mắt khán giả và fans của mình 1 DVD album được Quỳnh Nga và ê-kip của mình chuẩn bị rất công phu, với sự kết hợp cùng chàng ca sĩ của “Chiếc khăn gió ấm”…Cá sấu chúa Quỳnh Nga cũng đã tung ra 2 MV nằm trong DVD album sắp tới của cô là “Khi em trong vòng tay anh” và “Tìm lại ánh dương”.
Quỳnh Nga đang có FC tại: thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Hà Nội, Tuyên Quang, Quảng Ninh,Phú Thọ,Hải Phòng,…


----------



## tramhoang (7 Tháng tư 2014)

Cho miếng hình đi, mà cô này sửa quá nhìn hok tự nhiên gì hết à


----------



## baoanh151 (7 Tháng tư 2014)

Hình của hồ thị quỳnh nga đây bạn ơi












Chẳng biết cô này có phẫu thuật thẩm mĩ gì không nửa. Nhưng theo mình thì chắc 99% các ca sĩ diễn viên việt nam đều qua dao kéo hết nếu không sao đẹp được như tranh vẽ thế chứ. Thực sự thì mình mà có tièn thì mình cũng đẹp như thế thôi các bác nhỉ? haha


----------



## Tố Uyên (11 Tháng bảy 2014)

chắc có PTTM gì rồi, nhìn nét ko tự nhiên như xưa nữa


----------



## kim_minh (23 Tháng bảy 2014)

Đúng là có PTTM trông đẹp hẳn lên, thà đẹp nhân tạo còn hơn xấu tự nhiên nhỉ


----------



## Linkpuca (23 Tháng một 2015)

và giờ bạn ấy đã lấy chồng rồi. hì hì


----------

